# Empfohlener Syntax Highlighter (Editor) für Anfänger



## evident (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade an Java zu lernen und suche noch nach einem guten Syntax Highlighter. Ich arbeite ohne Eclipse oder sonstige Umgebungen, einfach nur mit einem Texteditor und einem Commandterminal...

Ich habe bisher immer Weaverslave verwendet, da ich das für HTML/PHP sehr gut finde. Aber für Java ist das wohl weniger geeignet, weil der immer die Umlaute umwandelt und die werden ja nicht angezeigt, oder?

Gibt es ähnliche Editoren (kostenlos), welche gut für mich geeignet wären?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

-Flori-


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2008)

Nimm einfach Eclipse. Die Empfehlungen, dass man mit einem "normalen" Editor anfangen sollte, kommen meist von 
Leuten, die den vi für die Krönung der Editor-Entwicklung halten. 
Ansonsten, falls du es doch mit einem Editor machen möchtest, schau dir ConTEXT an.


----------



## Butterfly (13. Apr 2008)

Du kannst dir auch mal den JCreator anschauen. Ist ein bischen mehr als blos ein Editor, aber noch kompakt genug um nicht ständig zu nerven -> http://www.jcreator.com/

Das man kein Eclipse verwenden möchte, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Klar, es mag ein gutes Programm sein, aber für mich persönlich ist das momentan einfach "zu viel".


----------



## manidu (13. Apr 2008)

Schau dir mal Textpad (http://www.textpad.com/) an. 

Der kann, je nach Dateiendung, beliebig highlighten. Gibt auch vordefinierte "Java-Syntax-Highlight-Plugins" dafür zum Downloaden...


----------



## byte (13. Apr 2008)

http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/de/site.htm


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/de/site.htm


Kann das Ding mit UTF-8 umgehen bzw. bei XML das korrekte Encoding verwenden?


----------



## byte (13. Apr 2008)

natürlich.


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> natürlich.


 :toll: Danke.


----------



## masta // thomas (13. Apr 2008)

UltraEdit (ist aber glaube nicht Freeware...)


----------



## ARadauer (14. Apr 2008)

ich bin auch der meirnung, dass man nach dem 2. händisch komeplierten programm, ruhig eclipse oder netbeans einsetzen soll - wird einfach in der wirtschaft erwartet, dass man dammit umgehen kann


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Apr 2008)

Scite wäre auch noch so was wie Notepad++


----------



## byte (14. Apr 2008)

Ich finde, man sollte mindestens die ersten 40 Stunden mit einem normalen Editor (inkl. Syntax-Highlighting) programmieren und erst dann zur IDE wechseln. Ist imo fürs allgemeine Verständnis wichtig.
Im übrigen braucht man einen einfachen Editor wie Notepad++ auch dann, wenn man mit IDE programmiert. So kann man sich fix mal Klassen anschauen, ohne sie erst umständlich in die IDE zu laden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Apr 2008)

Einer der meist verwendesten Einsteiger-Editoren: Java-Editor


----------

